# small residential drive way bidding need help



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

the average drive way is about 700 square feet here. is it fair to charge $20 for the drive way and $10 for the side walk plus $5 per 2 inches after 6"and $10 every inch after 12". ive heard people say $40 a drive way or $15 im kinda lost and help is greatly appreciated


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I wouldn't make it complicated. Figure out a set flat price per visit and leave it at that. 

You can see what others in the area are charging as a reference, but their rates may not be what you need to charge. 

First step really is to determine your fixed costs so that you have an idea what you need simply to cover those (that's not what you'd charge; that what you need to bring in just to cover your base costs). 

There's no magic formula. Can be hit or miss.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

is it the only one and a long drive to get too, one price for the whole job, set a trigger for plowing, charge every trip


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What's your location, and are you plowing or blowing them?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Your not leaving enough info, The info above is all good. Don't start complicating it with inches. Hit them every 2 to 3'' and bill per trip. If they want you to hit it after all the snowfalls and there 6'' of snow charge for 2 or 3 trips it's that simple. If they don't like it give them a seasonal price. Are you in area that averages 30'' or 100'' inches of snow?


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> What's your location, and are you plowing or blowing them?


middle Alberta. ill be blowing them


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

FredG said:


> Your not leaving enough info, The info above is all good. Don't start complicating it with inches. Hit them every 2 to 3'' and bill per trip. If they want you to hit it after all the snowfalls and there 6'' of snow charge for 2 or 3 trips it's that simple. If they don't like it give them a seasonal price. Are you in area that averages 30'' or 100'' inches of snow?


50" average. i like the idea of billing per trip and seasonal rates are really good so i know i get paid. i dont have a bank account currently do you think i should get one so i can take checks?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

sebyhood said:


> 50" average. i like the idea of billing per trip and seasonal rates are really good so i know i get paid. i dont have a bank account currently do you think i should get one so i can take checks?


Yes a business checking account is a must.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not trying to be out of line, how old are you?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m pretty certain that your insurance company will not take cash for your insurance payments. And I’m also pretty sure your accountant would never let it happen even if they did. Sounds like you haven’t even set your business up yet.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm pretty certain that your insurance company will not take cash for your insurance payments. And I'm also pretty sure your accountant would never let it happen even if they did. Sounds like you haven't even set your business up yet.


I was thinking the same thing. Might be a young kid trying to get some extra money, not sure.


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Not trying to be out of line, how old are you?


no worries im actually 17. if you're wondering why i dont have a bank account its because ive never worked a "real" job before and all my income thus far has been paid to me in cash.


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm pretty certain that your insurance company will not take cash for your insurance payments. And I'm also pretty sure your accountant would never let it happen even if they did. Sounds like you haven't even set your business up yet.


i do not have my business set up yet. great advice tho i appreciate it. what would you recommend as a first step to set up a residential snow removal business? do i need a LLC?


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Might be a young kid trying to get some extra money, not sure.


i am 17. i want to get my feet wet this winter doing residential snow removal with a snow blower. i have decided how im going to bid now im just wondering about insurance and what ill need in that department any advice?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sebyhood said:


> i am 17. i want to get my feet wet this winter doing residential snow removal with a snow blower. i have decided how im going to bid now im just wondering about insurance and what ill need in that department any advice?


Not recommended but you could use a DBA as you have no personal assets. I'm not sure you could even get a GL at your age. Your parents are responsible for you till your 21. I think, that's the way it use to be.

Maybe you could do the llc or inc and team up with your dad. Are you out of high school? Do you have plans on going to college? You have to be available when the snow is falling. Meaning the middle of the night, Weekends and holidays. Be sure to do it right so you don't get your parents in a hornets nest.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Not that it's the "right way" to go about it, but at 17 I just did friends and family who paid cash. Like Fred said, you're too young to get a legal business without the help from parents or someone over 18. Everything would have to be in their name, because you're too young to legally sign a contract. Gotta start somewhere, unfortunately it's just a bit too soon to go out on your own without help.

If you're planning on trying to get into business for yourself (snow or not), I recommend taking some college business classes after you finish high school. Good luck


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

FredG said:


> Not recommended but you could use a DBA as you have no personal assets. I'm not sure you could even get a GL at your age. Your parents are responsible for you till your 21. I think, that's the way it use to be.
> 
> Maybe you could do the llc or inc and team up with your dad. Are you out of high school? Do you have plans on going to college? You have to be available when the snow is falling. Meaning the middle of the night, Weekends and holidays. Be sure to do it right so you don't get your parents in a hornets nest.


ill hopefully be done high school by the end of winter but i will be able to do jobs early at night or in the mornings. i dont plan on going to college and instead using my time to learn and build my company haha ive put a lot of thinking into this idea. its embarrassing but i cant drive legally yet so this winter i wont be able to gain alot of clients this winter (only people in snow mobile dragging distance) and so im not sure if i should even get an LLC but definitely will next year! im really motivated


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> Not that it's the "right way" to go about it, but at 17 I just did friends and family who paid cash. Like Fred said, you're too young to get a legal business without the help from parents or someone over 18. Everything would have to be in their name, because you're too young to legally sign a contract. Gotta start somewhere, unfortunately it's just a bit too soon to go out on your own without help.
> 
> If you're planning on trying to get into business for yourself (snow or not), I recommend taking some college business classes after you finish high school. Good luck


thank you for the concern. in all seriousness have you taken some college business classes and has it benefited you? if so how much and how much did it cost?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

sebyhood said:


> thank you for the concern. in all seriousness have you taken some college business classes and has it benefited you? if so how much and how much did it cost?


Yes I did, yes it did, and only a few thousand at a CC. In a rush, so I'll update later in the day.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just go to your local CC. I've taken small business, photography, and criminal law. Its not expensive, and you will come out ahead.


----------



## JD GroundWorx (Oct 3, 2017)

The more education you get, the better off you'll be. I graduated high school and did 5 classes pertaining to business at a state school I thought would help me while I was trying to get my business up and running. I'm not going to say I couldn't have done it without them, but they help. There's a whole lot more to starting a business than you think. And it's not cheap. But it's doable. Don't jump right in without weighing out your options. And it costs money to run a business that's licensed and insured. If you don't have steady work don't go into business


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Just go to your local CC. I've taken small business, photography, and criminal law. Its not expensive, and you will come out ahead.


How were the photography classes? I got my wife one of those "fancy cameras" that she's always wanted for her last birthday and she was wanting to take some classes to learn how to use it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That was back when we blew up gun powder for a flash.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Yes I did, yes it did, and only a few thousand at a CC. In a rush, so I'll update later in the day.


Sorry, crazy day.

Loooong story short, I started my company before I was truly ready. I was a good carpenter (I'm a decking contractor), but I was not a good business man, and put the business stuff on the back burner. My now wife convinced me to take a step back, figure things out, and take some courses to learn more about running a business. Because I wasn't going for a degree (that is up to you), I just took courses that applied to me. They were not very expensive and help me greatly understand what I was doing wrong.

I probably could have learned everything from the internet, books, and other resourses, but it forced me to do it then and there. I'm by far still not the greatest business man, and learn every day. I still listen whenever someone gives advise (usually), and pick up every book that I feel relates to me, my business, or my industry. I've never been a reader, but I make myself sit down in my free time and read something new.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't think a college education is needed to run a business. That being said you must have some knowledge of how your business will operate. Get a mentor. Surprisingly your competition may actually help you. Mine did.


----------

